# What current trend do you just love?



## Jude (Oct 23, 2005)

Which of the seasons trends can you not get enough of?  Right now, I am all about Gauchos with tall, high heeled boots, forties inspired peep toed pumps and Sleigh Boots by Report Shoes.

How about you ladies; what are you loving right now?


----------



## user2 (Oct 23, 2005)

I love those huuuge bags in which you can fit your whole room in!!
Gucci made a gorgeous one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but I want something with bronzey, shimmery leather or gold! 
So I would really appreciate it if anyone can tell me some nice shops or ebay sellers that carry these!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 24, 2005)

Flat riding boots.  I'm obsessed.  And the comeback of Frye boots.


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 24, 2005)

I love the peep-toe shoes because my toes have a tendency to "splay out" when I wear heels, but my boyfriend hates the peep toes! So I wear flats...which for me basically means flip flops.

That being said, gorgeous flats. I cannot get enough of beautifully adorned flats.

Big bags--the bigger the better--they say as you get older, your bag gets bigger. I'm in huge trouble.

Embellished items. Not super glittery, super sequined stuff, but the luxe, well-done, sequin, stone, and shell-embellished items.

Well-tailored clothes. Not super high-waisted with darts straight out of a Butterick pattern, but classic tailoring--it will never go out of style.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't like to follow trends. I was always seen as a trend setter in high school and even now. I like to wear things others probably wouldn't unless some celeb did and made it cool. My style for now has been more of me just covering up. I don't show clevage anymore and dress more classy. I never dressed trashy, but I showed a little (sometimes a lot.) As far as make-up is concerned I'm into a natural look.


----------



## user2 (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Big bags--the bigger the better--they say as you get older, your bag gets bigger. I'm in huge trouble._

 
Haha! I know when I turn 40 I'll wear a trolley as a handbag!


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

HAHA, I love big bags just cuz I carry my whole life with me when I leave my house and I always feel like I'm forgetting something, so I bring EVERYTHING! lol

I also love the flat riding boots... I'm such a comfy freak, I need to be super comfy and they look cute... IMO.

I also love the peep-toe shoes but they dont look all that good on me... I hate my toes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I do love the shoe, it looks sooo classy!

This may be a stupid question but Jude, what are sleigh boots???


----------



## Shawna (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Big bags--the bigger the better--they say as you get older, your bag gets bigger. I'm in huge trouble. _

 
I am exactly the same way, but I figure by the time I die, I can be buried in my purse


----------



## Christina Victoria (Oct 27, 2005)

Lacoste Super Tight Jeans..  Cropped Cardigans.

<3


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

Corset details!! I'm such a junkie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm starting to dig some of the Victorain looks too. I just bought this top from Arden B., it looks amazing on! especially with jeans.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 28, 2005)

i second the peep toe shoes and gauchos with boots trend! super cute!


----------



## dreams (Oct 31, 2005)

-Flats!! (can't get enough of em)
-Tight jeans!
-Boho skirts
-Metallic colours (flats/clothes/jewellery)
-Glitter/Sequens/anything sparkly
-Shrugs

yeah...


----------



## n_j_t (Nov 1, 2005)

Croc! I lurve my croc bag. And loose, empire waist-ish tops--it's win-win, because my SO loves them on me and I can go out for dinner and not have to suck in my tummy


----------



## EmGloss (Nov 9, 2005)

Cropped blazers/cardigans/shrugs
Peep toes
The sailor look
Leggings and skinny pants
Costume jewelry
Lariats
Upswept dos
Ballet flats
Sapphire blue
Old-timey bags


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 12, 2005)

Over-sized bags
big sunglasses
scarfs
tall boots with cute heels
gauchos with the tall boots


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 12, 2005)

Boleros vests!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 12, 2005)

Im so into big handbags right now. the one i have now, everyone ask me if my whole house is in it. its soooo cute!! i love them!!!

thats about all right now. i try not to get into any clothes trends yet, cause im trying to loose weight, and when the cute stuff doesnt fit, i get depressed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so prob boots and handbags at the moment!!!


----------



## annestacey (Nov 12, 2005)

ballet flats
grannie/victorian style lace shirts
diesel collegiate salina boots
chloe paddington
velvet
dark denim
denim trousers
cable knit cashmere sweaters


----------



## britaniefaith (Nov 12, 2005)

over-sized bags
shrugs
big hoop earrings
knee-high boots


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 13, 2005)

Turquoise-  that is what makes me different- I have a lot of Zuni and Navajo authentic jewelry - I want more.... I can't get enough.. its cool that it has been in the fashion magazines this year - but I'll wear it when its not.  I want more bigger rings.  I also like Coral and shell rings.  Zuni inlays are gorgeous.  I'll never be able to afford big chunks of diamonds and gold anyways.. but I can have huge chunks of turquoise for a minimal price. LOL


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 15, 2005)

anything metallic!!!!!


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 16, 2005)

Flats/granny shoes.<3 [I seriously live in these things]
Cowboy boots
Camo
Sequins
Huge sunglasses
Skirts and black leotard pants
Coats with furry hoods.<3
Drainpipe pants[CUTE,but I couldn't wear them.: (]

So many other things I cannot think of.


----------



## Blanche (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Big bags--the bigger the better--they say as you get older, your bag gets bigger. I'm in huge trouble._

 
Hahaha, yes, then we need somebody who carries our luggage... :roll: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This winter are cowboy boots my favourite piece in my wardrobe.

Regards,
Blanche


----------



## jeanna (Nov 18, 2005)

another fan of the big bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



boots over jeans
braided belts (especially in metallics)
anything military inspired (i love camouflage prints)
argyle prints
tweed
loose, shrug style shawls
long belted cable knit cardigans


----------



## Brelki (Nov 28, 2005)

gauchos and boots (although i can't seem to pull it off)
sequin shrugs (again, although i can't pull them off)
herringbone pants
tweed
argyle


----------



## powder_puff (Nov 28, 2005)

I agree with the big bags
Beautifully crafted flats and flats in general
Straight legged (almost tapered) black pants (think karl Lagerfeld)


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm really into menswear fabrics right now and victorian inspired pieces.  I also agree w/ the peep-toe pumps, but i want to add wedge heels.


----------



## lberriga (Dec 2, 2005)

Driving moccassions and anything herringbone or tweed.


----------



## velvet (Dec 3, 2005)

velvet!
wedges
tweed

flats!!
im not about the heals over 3"


----------



## glamella (Dec 8, 2005)

-tucking jeans into boots (so 80s, but I love it)
-lots of the flat and wedge boots
-tailored shrugs for dressy outfits
-layering different textures


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 11, 2005)

Cowboy boots!! I'm so glad these are in because as much as I like high heeled boots, I can't walk in them, so my cowboy boots are my alternative to high heeled boots.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 14, 2005)

-distressed jeans
-blazers
-pencil skirts
-peep toe pumps
-the sailor look
-gauchos
-corset tops
-anything gingham and eyelet
-clutches

I'm fashion crazy...I could go on and on here...


----------



## melly_x (Dec 16, 2005)

Stripes<3 jeans in boots<3


----------



## inlucesco (Dec 16, 2005)

I like all the bohemian and eastern-influenced clothing in style, particularly all the gold tones.  I look great in gold and now it's so easy to find! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also love the big bags, the sequined flats, and funky, elaborate earrings.

Now if I could AFFORD all of that, that would be even better.


----------



## cbxjenn (Dec 28, 2005)

i lovee slouchy boots and big bags.


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyinPink* 
_-distressed jeans
-blazers
-pencil skirts
-peep toe pumps
-the sailor look
-gauchos
-corset tops
-anything gingham and eyelet
-clutches

I'm fashion crazy...I could go on and on here..._

 
i <3 clutches & blazers with some jeans & a peep toe shoe i think we have a super outfit. im a fashion whore. & being only 16 doesnt make it better.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 11, 2006)

knee-length skirts, especially fuller/circle skirts
feminine wedges (not chunky)
tunics/longer shirts
blazers


----------



## channierose (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm more into indie-artsy style, so my picks are a little different than everyone elses.  hehe.  i love those funky, handmade dis-assembled shirts.  i also think the tight 80's sweaters with the hearts and "puff" sleeves... yeah.  i need one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  also, cute little retro/ vintage dresses... you can never have enough.


----------



## x.els.x (Jan 16, 2006)

i know people are going to pay me out for this
but i LOVE
the guys wearing skinny jeans and well its the EMO look..they may not be emo but ...theyr HOT! 
i also am in love with these looks for girls
* stripes ie.nautical,sailor look
* black and white zebra prints mixed with bright colours
* chucks( converse shoes) and skinny jeans
* summer dresses with belts high up
* metalic coloured hand bags
*bright coloured thongs( or flip flops for you not in australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :S)

and anything polka dot..


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Skirts and tights.
Big sunglasses.
Ballet Flats.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 17, 2006)

gauchos, what have you done to my wardrobe? i now have 5 pairs =(


----------



## ette (Mar 18, 2006)

skinny jeans
big gold chains
skull scarves
balenciagas (especially magenta and salmon!!!), chloe paddingtons
christian louboutin cork/wood (preferably cork) black patent heels
black leggings


----------



## chloechoo (Mar 19, 2006)

I am loving all the wrap dresses that are coming out for spring. Also,espradrilles and peeptoes shoes.


----------



## Lealei (Mar 19, 2006)

+espadrilles
+flats
+blazers
+bright stripes
+long necklaces
+shrugs
+sheer, Victorian-inspired blouses
+capris
+tunics [not with the belt over the shirt, because hardly anyone can pull that one off!]


----------



## karen (Mar 20, 2006)

-espadrilles and wedges
-fendi "b" bag
-coach pocket satchel
-the sak modern classics leather satchel
-summer oranges, golden yellows, summery greens, white, and brown (all my fave colours!)
-cuter versions of classic tunics and peasant blouses
-peeptoe heeled sandals/wedges
-the fact that more flattering boot cut jeans will never go out of style(DIE SKINNY JEANS, DIE!)


----------



## Chelly (Mar 20, 2006)

i def like the gaucho thang with high boots but its getting nicer out!! i love uber big bags and gigantic sunglasses. im into the oranges, greens, golds and browns lately which is so unlike me. im on the fence about this whole bohemian look that seems to be the thang lately but we'll c how i feel when it gets nicer out


----------



## enka (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Haha! I know when I turn 40 I'll wear a trolley as a handbag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Same with me here!
I always hated this tiny-tiny purses called handbags. I need space. I have a nice big black Jil Sander bag I use most. 

BUT: 
I would really really love a stylish variation of this biiig blue bags you get at IKEA's. I love them so much, perfect for monster grocery shopping, great for bringing landry to the rotary iron or paper stuff to the recycling boxes (Germans are obsessed with recycling, so my hubby is)  and I hardly believe that you can organize a life withour them.


----------



## BeautifulHelena (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enka* 
_(Germans are obsessed with recycling, so my hubby is)_

 





 Not necessarily, but believe it or not, of you don´t recycle and seperate your trash you pay a punishment fee. 

Anyway...I love the fact dresses are back in style and more easily to find...although I hate that now everyone is wearing wrap dresses (something I have done for years because they fit well if you´re curvy) and due to this I can´t find bargains on ebay anymore!


----------



## Mar (Apr 12, 2006)

leggings!


----------



## alysia (Apr 18, 2006)

nautical, white, the slim bermudas <3, giant bags...


----------



## Throwaway Style (Apr 30, 2006)

I love Mod and the whole pop-art thing. But for me it's not as much i'm into it because it's trendy, it's because i've always been into it and it's just a cheaper fashion-addition for me now that it's more mainstream.


----------



## ostentatious (May 14, 2006)

Im loving Victorianesque inspired clothes.


----------



## shygirl (May 15, 2006)

I love that this season's color is white! It really flatters everyone, especially with bronzed skin. The big bags are hot. 

One thing that is bugging me that's becoming a trend in Chicago is the skinny scarf around the neck. It's spring and it doesn't look cute.


----------



## jess98765 (May 15, 2006)

oohhh, i can't stand the little scarf thing either!!


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 15, 2006)

Whoops! Sorry for the double post!


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 15, 2006)

TRACK JACKETS!!! These are my ultimate fave right now for some reason...probaly cuz I used to be an athlete (ran track and cheerleading) so that part of me still likes to bust out once in a while...

Ballet flats (as a dance major you get pretty used to wearing shoes like that) they're just so damn cute and comfy and cheap (price, not quality)!!!!

Bermuda shorts---LOVE these with stilettos or ballet flats, a nice tunic, and one of those "cabbie" hats  ??...I dunno what they're called but Fergie from the Black Eyed Peas always wear them...most ppl wear them to the side..

Thanks to everyone on campus wearing gauchos with FLIP-FLOPS and a T-SHIRT (HUGE NO NO!)--even in the winter time--I can't even stand them anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE LOVE LOVE Tunics!!!  Forever21 & Wet Seal always have the best ones for great prices (and Wet Seal now sells longer jeans too, for like $20 bucks--in case any other long-legged divas wanted to know!)

Long, but light earrings...usually from Forever21 (sorry mark. I love ya but the earrings are just too damn heavy and gaudy for me!)

Makeup that DOESN'T match your outfit...sometimes it's okay but I like the funky stuff that has nothing to do with what you're wearing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chuck Taylors, Sperry's, and Pumas...I will NEVER get outta wearing these! The Chucks for when I do my hip-hop/laid-back look, Sperry's for the "Abercrombie" look, and Pumas for my sporty look... all of them are so comfy and come in a huge selection of colors!

TOPS with crazy back patterns (like T-string or criss cross strings) or barely-there strings (aka one string ties the whole thing together)....these are for club-hopping and party-goingh ONLY!! LOL


----------



## ette (May 15, 2006)

right now, big oversized hoodies and sweaters. a la nicole richie. LOVE HER.


----------



## misslilith (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I love those huuuge bags in which you can fit your whole room in!!
Gucci made a gorgeous one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but I want something with bronzey, shimmery leather or gold! 
So I would really appreciate it if anyone can tell me some nice shops or ebay sellers that carry these!_

 

I know you postet this quite some time ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but in case you are still interested you should get an ::emiliy:: bag. I have bought a silver/bronze one with snakeprint last year. Looks a little like this  wallet, only much bigger.


----------



## monirock (May 25, 2006)

dark & black skinny jeans (it's like the fashion gods heard my prayers), flat boots (especially the ones made by loeffler randall), huge sunglasses and yes, the huge handbags. i want a jocasi one so badly.


----------



## calliestar (May 25, 2006)

Giant bags, peep-toe shoes, trouser pants <3<3<3, shrugs, and boots (though I own none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## dollbabybex (May 26, 2006)

ive got so many waist belts... its my style at the moment...
ill be so gutted when that styles over...

and im still loving the prada/ysl style platforms...aaammmaaazing!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 3, 2006)

I dont follow TRENDS!!!!! B/C im a TREND SETTER!!!!!! BUwhahahahahahaha ok im joking hehe, i just roll with the flow mix things up most of the time, i dont know if u call that a trend.... lets just say i like being different lol my husband calls it looking retared lol.


----------



## LaBellaVita (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm all over the nautical thing.


----------

